# I Can No Longer...



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

I can no longer take care of Lucky my 3 year old Pit/lab mix. I put him under adoption on the site but no one has gotten back to me yet. I *NEED* to find him a new home because with the *HIGH* vet bill on Kobi, I have to save up some money and I can't do that with 3 dogs! Please everyone I would *HATE HATE HATE* to have to take him to a shelter!

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x185/Horse_Crazy45/Lucky3.png
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x185/Horse_Crazy45/zLucky-1.png


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Lucky? How ironic. What is wrong with your other dog?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

kobi had parvo....  but he better now!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry you are having money trouble but isn't there something else you can do to save money and allow you to keep Lucky? How long have you had him?


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have had him since he was a little puppy. No my boyfriend im living with is the one who makes the decisions and we are *VERY* short on money right now, barely getting by. We didn't think this was how it was going to be, but it has become that way now very quickly.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> We didn't think this was how it was going to be, but it has become that way now very quickly.


my wife and I have been together for 13 years and we still say that very same thing. Good luck with everything. Wish I could help out but I have enough dogs for right now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I understand where you are coming from. I hope you find a great home for Lucky.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Why does he get to make all the decisions? Sorry if that question is too intrusive, and if so just say so. But, that can get old real quick.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well its his dog, he got him while we was together and he is bring home _most_ of the bacon. We have mutual decisions but for right now it seems the only way on both ends. Things *MAY* change but its doubtful. I hope we can keep him, he is a great dog but I guess we will see if things even out or not.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I understand. Wish I could take him for you, but my girls are about all I can handle. Money troubles suck.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Good Luck!:angel:


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ya I would love to be able to find him a good home on here because I know everyone takes *SUCH* great care of their dogs!


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

Good lick and I hope things work out.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow... Okay... I'm going to come off like a complete butthole to you, but some one has to do it... Why in the world would you guys add another pet in your home when you know of all the possibilities for health issues? It sounds like Kobi was an impulse buy to me. I don't understand how you can rip anything away from everything it has always known... especially when it has been years with the same familiarities of day to day living! This action is a completely selfish move on BOTH of your parts... I can understand having to rehome ALL of your animals because you lost your home due to a HUMAN illness (long term hospitalization),or you BOTH have been injured so badly that you can never walk or use your arms again (never being able to pet your dog let alone feed him). When you take an animal home you have made a life long commitment to him/her. Damn, wouldn't that suck if YOUR parents put you up for adoption because your bother got sick??? There are financing options for most medical needs... I just applied to get my teeth fixed, but the pamphlet mentioned that you can even use it for your pets medical needs... here's the link....
http://carecredit.com/
I hope for you, your boyfriend, and all of the other animals out there that are in need of a home that you two think all of the possibilities out before making life changing decisions from here on out... It's called growing up... BE ADULTS. When you're an adult your life is full of decisions... it's just unfortunate that your "Son" named Lucky has to be the one who suffers for a lapse of judgement.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Holy crap, that was to the point! I"m new around here and I don't know much about the history of this particular situation but I have to say that any dog that has a family with a philosophy like yours is extremely lucky.:clap: Commitment should never be taken lightly.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Great Posting Neela I agree with you totally that's why all I sad was good luck but haven't all you you noticed lately all the post about people having to give away thier dog cause they just can't take care of them anymore? it's way too many for my taste I mean seriously I would live in my car before I would get rid of one of my dogs there are other options out there like buy cheaper food just until you get back on your feet I mean if you can still afford to feed your other dogs what's one more they don't eat that much you can get a 50 lb bag of Ol' Roy for $13 not the best food but it would do the job until you get back on your feet....................


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i agree with neela, any animal is a life long commitment, but dogs are more of a responsiblity. most of the members know of our trials and tribulation with our dogs. yes we thought about rehoming one, but we spent money(that we don't have) on learning moreabout the breed, the way the pack works, and basic training. we are taking the time to exercise them as much as possible. sure i would like to come home from work and just lay around and do nothing, but we choose a different life style. i've said this before dogs are not throw away animal. they need as much attention as a child!!!!!! we will do everything in our power to keep both of our dogs!!!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i second that.... i would NEVER EVER get rid of my dogs they come first if i eat they eat, they have no one else in the world to love them and care for them we need to be there for them were all they have. if u can feed and ur other dogs why cant ur other dog eat give some of there food to him... im goin through some rough times right now too, im havin to sell my things and my house and i couldnt afford the normal $50 bag of dog food so i got a cheaper smaller one. if they dont eat i dont eat. ive been havin to work a lot of overtime to feed them and myself i do whatever it takes to keep the heathy and happy. please dont rid of your dog its goin to be hard to find a good home for a full grown pit think about it....how would u like it if when u were growin up ur mom said oh we dont have enough money to feed u all we have is enough money to feed ur brother so ur goin to have to go...sorry... theres ways around eveything u just have to look and dont give up


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Im *SO SO SO* sorry for not updating earlier but afew days ago my fiancé got a bonus check at work *& WE GET TO KEEP LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Just thought id share my fantastic good news with you guys!!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

YAY!!!!!:clap:


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

NEELA, thank you I was thinking prety much the exact same thing when I read this thread.

WHen you take any kind of pet into your home you are assuming TOTAL responsibility for that animal!


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

Neela hit a really important point that really needs to be stressed more by all of us on this forum, our pets are not simply an animal put on earth for our simple enjoyment and convenience they should be seen as part of our families and been treated as such. they deserve respect and love from their owners they do not deserve to be just tossed away or passed on to someone else dogs have a strong sense of loyalty and we all need to remember to show the same loyalty to our dogs and they will undoubtedly show to us.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sometimes there is nothing you can do to keep your dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> Sometimes there is nothing you can do to keep your dogs.


I definately have been there hun. It's a hurtful thing to go through on both ends (dog and owner). Sometimes you never had a choice in the first place, but this couple did... and that choice was whether or not to buy a new puppy and to get it the health care it needed no matter WHAT the cost was. To me the decision of getting rid of a dog that has been with you for years versus one new enough to come down with parvo is such a silly decision to make. When you have the option to pick and choose which dogs to keep... I know everyone here would put up the newest addition for adoption because of his/her chances of finding a home are much greater than one that has been around the block once or twice.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

NEELA said:


> I definately have been there hun. It's a hurtful thing to go through on both ends (dog and owner). Sometimes you never had a choice in the first place, but this couple did... and that choice was whether or not to buy a new puppy and to get it the health care it needed no matter WHAT the cost was. To me the decision of getting rid of a dog that has been with you for years versus one new enough to come down with parvo is such a silly decision to make. When you have the option to pick and choose which dogs to keep... I know everyone here would put up the newest addition for adoption because of his/her chances of finding a home are much greater than one that has been around the block once or twice.


After already paying and saving the pups life there is *NO* way I would of gotten rid of him, but I do kinda understand your point. I didn't want to get rid of *EITHER* and pretty much argued with my boyfriend about it forever. Its his dog and he refused to get rid of the others. I'm so *HAPPY* Lucky gets to say I love that big boy!


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

I usually see the problem on this forum with multiple dog homes people just tend to bite off more then they can chew and have the whole puppys are so cute lets get another one attitude when they should just sit down and see the longterm effect of how much work and money another dog or dogs is gonna be.


----------



## ChaosSaber (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't think I could give up my dogs, my computers would prolly go first and anything else I own that isnt a needful thing


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

these pictures tell the whole story...Don't bother trying to explain just go somewhere else you back yard breeder.
you
























your kennel banner
































































































wow this horse even from the front looks several hundred pounds underweight... I've counted 5 different horses so far...


----------



## ChaosSaber (Mar 24, 2007)

Who? or what is them from


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

NEELA said:


> Myspace pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh and heres a different view of the *SAME* horse lol *OH* shes is *SOOO* skinny lol *NOT

*









This is the funniest shit I have seen all day... a little person that don't have enough going on in their own life that they have to butt into others. I have a permit for my dogs I breed witch i still havn't bred yet lol... and your just making a fool out of yourself and its funny... what other stuff can u dig up on me lol... since you have nothing better to do. :clap:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW!!! let's all try to be adults!!!!!up: however, you were going to get rid of lucky and keep 5 horses????? that's all i'm going to say!!!


----------



## ChaosSaber (Mar 24, 2007)

what I don't understand is how someone can afford to own 5 horses and not one dog? If you have money probs I would think about rehoming the horses.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

litter mates said:


> WOW!!! let's all try to be adults!!!!!up: however, you were going to get rid of lucky and keep 5 horses????? that's all i'm going to say!!!


Well he is costing my more money than the horses actually because I board free with my friend  I do things around there farm for feed and what not to pay everything off. Lucky is jumping our 7 foot fences or digs under them and gets sent to the pound and around here I have to pay 70 damn bucks to get him out *EVERY TIME* I thought it would be best if he was at a home that he could run for hours and not get in any trouble. & the horses make me money with shows and things he dont... he is my boyfriends dog and he is the one that wanted to get rid of him *NOT* me even tho hes a brat I love that dog.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang can't you feel the love here?????????????? Seriously we are all adults here right? Okay so you do things around the farm to feed your horses can't you do things around the farm to feed your dog? and if he's causing all that much trouble I would say you not working him enough like walking,running do something to wear him out so he won't dig or climb fences..............


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

No the work is strictly for the horses. I get no money out of it, I jsut work to pay off the feed and hay. I usually take him and my other dogs out to the farm each day to run as I work but he is just a jumper he will even jump just to be out of the fence. I walk all of them all the way to the dog park the days I don't work at the farm. (approximately 8 miles there & back plus the workout they get at the park) The dog cop is a ass and all he has to do is bring Lucky home but he decides to take him to the pound just for the hell of it. But me and my boyfriend almost broke up because he wanted to get rid of Lucky... he told me it was him or us so thats why i put it on here. I think he secretly has a grudge on Lucky for some reason... don't get it really. But im glad he finally got a little money and we got to keep him.

I have 3 dogs... Lucky, Kobi & Nova and then a snake, and 5 horses. Each one of my horses do somthing to help out with finances and when they don't I lease then out so that people can keep them working, or just so they can ride.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You must be working on this farm almost full time to feed five horses for free. I know how much it costs to take care of a horse I have 6 of them and my sister and pay alot to have them. I also have more than three dogs. I work pretty much full time yes money is tight but like you I CHOOSE to have these animals. 

I find it kinda of funny how whenever something is brought up you add more to the story. At first it was just money was tight and Kobi 'svet bill was the reason to re-home now it is a very problem dog that is the reason for the re-homeing. If this dog is getting out and costing you 70$ each time why don't you tie him and instead of allowing him to run free in a fenced in area that can not hold him.
You look very young in the pictures so I think that maybe you still need time to grow and mature and have fun. I would advice not getting anymore animals until you have lived a little and know that this is WHAT you want.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a HA dog that I keep on a 60ft cable inside a fence just for safe measures unless I'm right there in the fence with her I don't want to take any chances of her getting out and biting someone maybe you should invest in a $20 cable and keep lucky on it..................


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

:woof: this is dumb, moderators? :woof:


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm really done discussing this.... You all are stuck ups that do absolutely *NOTHING* but pick at people and run people down for your own benefits. Its really quite sad, and as a fatter of fact I don't chain any of my dogs up, never will... thank you very much.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> You must be working on this farm almost full time to feed five horses for free.


Yes I do work *FULL* time... feeding, riding and training


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well then it sounds to me like you don't need any animal if you can't do the responsable thing and tie one up if it keeps getting out and causing enough problems for you to feel like you need to get rid of it................... and if you didn't want people giving you thier opinions then you shouldn't have came on here with you BS problems asking for help.................


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

sw_df27 said:


> Well then it sounds to me like you don't need any animal if you can't do the responsable thing and tie one up if it keeps getting out and causing enough problems for you to feel like you need to get rid of it................... and if you didn't want people giving you thier opinions then you shouldn't have came on here with you BS problems asking for help.................


Ya you would say its bullshit only because its not your problems your having to deal with. Plus this post had nothing to do with anyones advice, specifically yours. So get a life and move on....


----------



## Blue22 (Oct 22, 2007)

NEELA said:


> these pictures tell the whole story...Don't bother trying to explain just go somewhere else you back yard breeder.
> you
> 
> 
> ...


that fawn female in those pictures is my dog. this is not hers, i dont appreciate someone using pictures of my dogs as their own, or using my pictures without permission. this girl, seemed cool at first and was trying to place a dog i had on a previous co-own that went sour, and found more info on her and decided not to place her with this girl.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Blue22 said:


> that fawn female in those pictures is my dog. this is not hers, i dont appreciate someone using pictures of my dogs as their own, or using my pictures without permission.


I don't have any idea where they got them pics of Azara. Unless they got so despite they went & got on ur site because I happened to have u on my links page on mine. :curse: Or the fact that I was talking about the plan on CB witch is again none of their business and I didn't post any pics. You people must get *REAL* damn despite to track up dirt on people, its pathetic.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> Well he is costing my more money than the horses actually because I board free with my friend  I do things around there farm for feed and what not to pay everything off. Lucky is jumping our 7 foot fences or digs under them and gets sent to the pound and around here I have to pay 70 damn bucks to get him out *EVERY TIME* I thought it would be best if he was at a home that he could run for hours and not get in any trouble. & the horses make me money with shows and things he dont... he is my boyfriends dog and he is the one that wanted to get rid of him *NOT* me even tho hes a brat I love that dog.


wow... 70.00 each time he gets thrown in the slammer that must get costly espcially since an irrisponsible owner like yourself can't seem to keep ONE of the THREE dogs properly contained(reguardless of how the confinement is)... Honestly, what I would do is invest the next 70.00 that comes to your pocket from your money making horses and put it into a vet bill for Lucky to get his rabies tag so that the AC doesn't have to pick him up everytime he circles the block. They don't pick up animals with the rabies tags clearly displayed on the collar. I didn't do "digging" on you honey, you're stuff just happened to fall in my lap. Dogs dig and jump because of anxiety and bordem. Maybe it's best for you to rehome all of your "live-in" pets since you don't seem to have the time, money, nor care for any of them. Who cares how much you had to spend on Kobi? He's your "kid" now just like Lucky is and the other one which ever one that is... If the picture that you state is Kobi, I don't believe you one bit with Parvo. That darn dog is at least 8 months old in that picture which means he's been fully vaccinated for MONTHS now... That's if you ever took him to the vet in the first place since you're unemployed and everything I know it's hard to afford vet bills. What sort of activities do you do with your dogs? Since you are a licensed breeder you must have your dogs in activities. Please ammuse me by telling me the sports you participate with them in.


----------



## Blue22 (Oct 22, 2007)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> I don't have any idea where they got them pics of Azara. Unless they got so despite they went & got on ur site because I happened to have u on my links page on mine. :curse: Or the fact that I was talking about the plan on CB witch is again none of their business and I didn't post any pics. You people must get *REAL* damn despite to track up dirt on people, is pathetic.


actually i am not on your links page!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Blue22 I retrieved them from her photobucket... Here's the link...

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x185/Horse_Crazy45/


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Blue22 said:


> actually i am not on your links page!


not anymore hunny, you screwed me over.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

NEELA said:


> Blue22 I retrieved them from her photobucket... Here's the link...
> 
> http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x185/Horse_Crazy45/


Wat does that prove? That I kept some pics of her to show my boyfriend? You guys are low...real low. *Blue22*, If you didn't want anyone to at least save pics of the dog they THOUGHT they was gunna get in afew months then put on your site "NO RIGHT CLICKS"


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sorry i just went through your replay to the pictures i posted... I got confused with all of your dogs. I thought it was kobi in the picture above lucky.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

NEELA said:


> sorry i just went through your replay to the pictures i posted... I got confused with all of your dogs. I thought it was kobi in the picture above lucky.


No that is Nova my female... she is BLUE & white
Kobi is this guy...


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Pitbull_Lover, now that you can keep your dog(s), I suggest finding a fool-proof method of confinement. Run a search for "kennel" or "chain set-up" and you will find all that you need.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

GSDBulldog said:


> Pitbull_Lover, now that you can keep your dog(s), I suggest finding a fool-proof method of confinement. Run a search for "kennel" or "chain set-up" and you will find all that you need.


once I get moved into my house completely im going to try and get some kennels for them.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> once I get moved into my house completely im going to try and get some kennels for them.


Good to hear.

Get them fixed for now, because if they do manage to escape again, it could spell disaster if they hook with with any stray females (Or even the neighbors) dog.


----------



## Blue22 (Oct 22, 2007)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> not anymore hunny, you screwed me over.


i screwed you over? in what way? denied you a dog? sorry, Azara is only going to good homes only. and when your stories dont make sense, i am not stupid enough to place her with someone who cant get their facts strait.

heres a post you put up i believe a day after putting up this one trying to get rid of your dog lucky. you also had lucky up on your site saying you need to get her a new home because you needed space for your new members arriving.

http://clubbully.com/forum/f12/wanted-4612


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

NEELA said:


> Wow... Okay... I'm going to come off like a complete butthole to you, but some one has to do it... Why in the world would you guys add another pet in your home when you know of all the possibilities for health issues? It sounds like Kobi was an impulse buy to me. I don't understand how you can rip anything away from everything it has always known... especially when it has been years with the same familiarities of day to day living! This action is a completely selfish move on BOTH of your parts... I can understand having to rehome ALL of your animals because you lost your home due to a HUMAN illness (long term hospitalization),or you BOTH have been injured so badly that you can never walk or use your arms again (never being able to pet your dog let alone feed him). When you take an animal home you have made a life long commitment to him/her. Damn, wouldn't that suck if YOUR parents put you up for adoption because your bother got sick??? There are financing options for most medical needs... I just applied to get my teeth fixed, but the pamphlet mentioned that you can even use it for your pets medical needs... here's the link....
> http://carecredit.com/
> I hope for you, your boyfriend, and all of the other animals out there that are in need of a home that you two think all of the possibilities out before making life changing decisions from here on out... It's called growing up... BE ADULTS. When you're an adult your life is full of decisions... it's just unfortunate that your "Son" named Lucky has to be the one who suffers for a lapse of judgement.


not a butthole...i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Blue22 (Oct 22, 2007)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> once I get moved into my house completely im going to try and get some kennels for them.


didnt you write me that you have a "few kennels out back"??? i have the emails still...


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Blue22 said:


> i screwed you over? in what way? denied you a dog? sorry, Azara is only going to good homes only. and when your stories dont make sense, i am not stupid enough to place her with someone who cant get their facts strait.
> 
> heres a post you put up i believe a day after putting up this one trying to get rid of your dog lucky. you also had lucky up on your site saying you need to get her a new home because you needed space for your new members arriving.
> 
> http://clubbully.com/forum/f12/wanted-4612


Lucky is a *HE* get it right, and yes we was thinking of adding a new addition later on down the road not at that very moment. Your just as bad as them, and its sad.


----------



## Blue22 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a 6 month old male (nutured), year old female, and coming in about a month a 8 week old male puppy. I have afew kennels out back but I mostly keep them inside when I can, specifically during the winter. Does she get along with other dogs (males and females?) She potty trained?

Thanks,
Cassie

Cassie Davis
~Tru Blu Kennels~
www.freewebs.com/trublukennels


----------



## Blue22 (Oct 22, 2007)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> Lucky is a *HE* get it right, and yes we was thinking of adding a new addition later on down the road not at that very moment. Your just as bad as them, and its sad.


bad as them?? i think everyone here is just looking out for the well being of the dog. I get a little upset when someone acts like i screwed them over when I have done nothing to you besides deny you a dog.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Blue22 said:


> i screwed you over? in what way? denied you a dog? sorry, Azara is only going to good homes only. and when your stories dont make sense, i am not stupid enough to place her with someone who cant get their facts strait.
> 
> heres a post you put up i believe a day after putting up this one trying to get rid of your dog lucky. you also had lucky up on your site saying you need to get her a new home because you needed space for your new members arriving.
> 
> http://clubbully.com/forum/f12/wanted-4612


Interesting.

Goes to show that you need to screen potential new homes for your dogs very carefully, and that would include scanning previous posts made online. Sometimes people will lie and otherwise bullshit themselves, thinking that their posts are somehow tucked away in the internet, never to be found again. Just some friendly advice. :roll:


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Blue22 said:


> didnt you write me that you have a "few kennels out back"??? i have the emails still...


Ya built in kennels you cant move them


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> Im *SO SO SO* sorry for not updating earlier but afew days ago my fiancé got a bonus check at work *& WE GET TO KEEP LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Just thought id share my fantastic good news with you guys!!!!


so 1 bonus check makes the difference if lucky stay's or goes? what happens when the bonus runs out, is lucky going back on the chopping block??? and furthermore, after reading that website post. someone should jack all of your animals, you dont deserve any of them. It looks like your just looking to breed for ALL THE WRONG REASONS.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

DAMN..... You people know how to put someone on Blast huh?! :cop: LoL Poor girl. Glad you found a solution to your problems... Dont let a lil thing like $$ make you get rid of your dog. When theres a will.. theres a way


----------



## Triggerbone13 (Oct 22, 2007)

I really don't need to read all the post to see what happened throughout this one but all I can say is that I am very happy that you get to keep your dog. I am in no way here to judge your style or way of life and I have been in plenty of sticky situations and it is never easy! Plus all the criticism you have gotten on this site you must feel horrible already? Just cheer up and try to be open minded and realize that all these people talking negative or positive stuff is only doing it because they care about the dogs safety, witch should be a #1 priority. I wanted a dog so many times in my life but until I got one, did i then and only then, realize the responsibility it takes to own one; and im so happy that I never got a dog till I was ready.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Hot damn this thing blew up while I was at OB Training with Syd....anyway I still think its all dumb, interesting like a soap opera, but dumb LOL....and if you are a "pitlover"....then chick-a you need to get your story straight....you whine about some dumb sh** I don't have a clue how old you are but it sounds to me like you have a lot of growing up to do....learn to love what you have, and not what everyone else has or thinks is the hottest sh** right now....cause then you are no better then the people we are trying to protect this breed from:rain:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have to agree w/Sydney Mods haven't you locked threads for more retarded reasons lol Yeah I admit she ticked me off too and I had to add my 2 cents in but really I think we all have gotten ours points across and if not atleast we tried..............


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, the mods are discussing this thread now.


----------

